# [March] Starwood response about non-SVN deposits



## gmarine (Mar 9, 2009)

In a previous thread about non-SVN owners who had problems depositing their week with Interval I mentioned that I was sending a letter to the president of Starwood. I sent a letter detailing the frustration when trying to get Starwood to deposit the actual week that a non SVN member has reserved and I asked that someone contact me to discuss it.

Today I received a call from Sergio Rivera's office. He is the president of Starwood Vacation Ownership. The lady I spoke to was very nice and very knowledgeable about Starwood,Interval etc. She was surprised of the problems. She said all SVO reps are supposed to know that non SVN members can choose the actual week for deposit. I explained that it takes the escalation to a supervisor to get it done properly and even then sometimes it doesnt work. I also explained the constant discussions in this forum about it

She assured me that she was going to see that all SVO reps are newly versed in the difference between SVN members and non-SVN members and the difference between the voluntary resorts and the mandatory resorts.

Hopefully this helps alleviate the frustration when calling Starwood to deposit a unit with II.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 9, 2009)

what starwood resort do you own? did she happen to say if the same is true for RCI?

i am a fellow commackian.


----------



## Politico (Mar 9, 2009)

This is great news, but online through II might still the best way to avoid issues. But, a great step. Glad to hear letters as such get a response!


----------



## ocdb8r (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll believe it when I see it!

I escalated into corporate last year and received the same assurances from high up....that was June and we all know there have been constant problems since.  

For my most recent deposit I had a supervisor tell me he would do it as an EXCEPTION.  When I protested he couldn't understand what my problem was.  I told him "It's NOT and exception, it is my RIGHT!"

Here's to hoping it gets better.

C.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 9, 2009)

Gmarine --

Were the caller's initials CS?  She's always surprised when this issue comes up.  I think she missed her calling -- she belongs on Broadway or in Hollywood.  

--Jerseygirl


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Mr. Marine, 

Thanks for helping all of us by writing that letter.  Maybe I should have done something more than just complain via email.  Mine is SBP.

Perhaps I won't have to resort to begging next time, and that was practically what I had to do, just to get a Memorial Day week deposited into my account, instead of the week 10 they banked with II.  I had confirmed on the phone that a week 28 was available for deposit, then it somehow turned into a week 10.  

The person who answered my email also said she was making an exception because the prime weeks are held back for owners to reserve for their own use.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 9, 2009)

jerseygirl said:


> Gmarine --
> 
> Were the caller's initials CS?  She's always surprised when this issue comes up.  I think she missed her calling -- she belongs on Broadway or in Hollywood.
> 
> --Jerseygirl




Yes. Here I was thinking she was surprised. Obviously you have heard the same story? She told me to call her directly if I have a problem. If SVO gives me a hard time I'll give her a call and see what happens. If anyone has a problem shoot me a PM and I'll give you her contact info.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 10, 2009)

I think she can handle the problem when it occurs, she's just not so good at this part:  

_"She assured me that she was going to see that all SVO reps are newly versed in the difference between SVN members and non-SVN members and the difference between the voluntary resorts and the mandatory resorts."_

Why am I reminded of the Seinfeld car reservation episode ... anyone can say we're allowed to deposit what we want, but actually allowing it ...  

Thanks for trying gmarine --sooner or later, we'll win this battle for good.  I'm on year 5 or so of trying, and I still get the, "we'll do it as an exception for you" speech.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm almost looking forward to owner services giving me a hard time so I can call her. 



jerseygirl said:


> I think she can handle the problem when it occurs, she's just not so good at this part:
> 
> 
> _"She assured me that she was going to see that all SVO reps are newly versed in the difference between SVN members and non-SVN members and the difference between the voluntary resorts and the mandatory resorts."_
> ...


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 10, 2009)

Do I understand this right -- because I own at Westin Mission Hills, a 'wonderful' mandatory resort, my deposit weeks to II are at the mercy of II to use any week for my request; however a Voluntary resort can mandate that if I deposit a bright red week, they have to use that one.

Is this another slap in the face for the original purchasers of WMH -- please tell me I misunderstood !!!


----------



## tlpnet (Mar 10, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Do I understand this right -- because I own at Westin Mission Hills, a 'wonderful' mandatory resort, my deposit weeks to II are at the mercy of II to use any week for my request; however a Voluntary resort can mandate that if I deposit a bright red week, they have to use that one.
> 
> Is this another slap in the face for the original purchasers of WMH -- please tell me I misunderstood !!!


 
WMH is a voluntary resort (SVN membership doesn't transfer with resale). It sounds like you ARE in SVN which would indicate that you purchased from the developer (or retro'ed into SVN). When you purchase from the developer, you are automatically enrolled in SVN. This is the feature that gives you StarOptions which allow you to trade within the SVN network. If you had purchased WMH resale, you wouldn't be in SVN, and you wouldn't have StarOptions. If your week is in SVN, then Starwood has the right to deposit whatever week they want into II. Their deposit "should be" your resort within your season, but folks have reported that this isn't always the case.

What this post indicates, is that if you are NOT in SVN, then Starwood should deposit whatever week you reserve with your ownership. If you purchased from the developer (or retro'ed into SVN), then this doesn't apply to you.

-tim


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 10, 2009)

tipnet: thank you for the great explanation.  I feel less cheated upon now.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> , my deposit weeks to II are at the mercy of II to use any week for my request; however a Voluntary resort can mandate that if I deposit a bright red week, they have to use that one.



Not quite - II doesn't do anything but accept the week that is deposited.  They have no part in choosing the week.  However, with TS's that are in the SVN, Starwood reserves the right to choose the week that's deposited.  This has always been the rule and that's why there are so many discussions about depositing TS's that are not in the SVN.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 10, 2009)

gmarine said:


> I'm almost looking forward to owner services giving me a hard time so I can call her.



I understand the feeling.  Last year, I had my attorney all lined up to deal with the issue -- he was truly looking forward to it.  But, I did online deposits through II and had no issues.  We were both quite disappointed!  Of course, there's always this year!


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 10, 2009)

gmarine said:


> I'm almost looking forward to owner services giving me a hard time so I can call her.


Thanks George, appreciate your efforts on all our behalf now as well as jerseygirls' in the past

Starwood regularly read these forums - so we will see how things go.


----------



## stive1 (Apr 14, 2009)

*SDO Resale*

(Post moved to a different thread-DeniseM Moderator]

I was looking at a resale of this property for a 2 bedroom lockout for weeks 1-52 which I understand might be an old deeded week before SVO took over the property and I am trying to figure out if this would have any value in today's usage.  I know from reading that it would not qualify for trading within Starwood but I could trade it through II.  If traded through II will it have good trading value since it is deeded at weeks 1-52 at a good property.


----------



## steved2psi (Apr 14, 2009)

*The old SDO also trade through RCI as well*

If you book the week and then deposit, it should be a great trader in RCI.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2009)

stive1 said:


> I was looking at a resale of this property for a 2 bedroom lockout for weeks 1-52 which I understand might be an old deeded week before SVO took over the property and I am trying to figure out if this would have any value in today's usage.  I know from reading that it would not qualify for trading within Starwood but I could trade it through II.  If traded through II will it have good trading value since it is deeded at weeks 1-52 at a good property.



All Starwood resorts have priority in II for other Starwood properties, so yes, this would be a good trader in II.  There are 2 articles in Owner Resources at the top of the page about trading with II, plus see the tip below for searching for existing info.

I wouldn't buy a 2 bdm. unless you always will need to exchange into a 2 bdm.  Often, with the Starwood priority, you can exchange a 1 bdm. for a 2 bdm. in an _instant online exchange_.  However, to put in an _ongoing request_ for a 2 bdm., you must deposit a 2 bdm.


----------



## stive1 (Apr 14, 2009)

I certainly don't need a 2 bedroom each time we make a trip however I was looking for a lookoff unit so I could look at splitting it up and getting a couple of trips instead of just one.  There will be an occasion where we might have a need for a two bedroom so it is good to know that we might be able to trade the bedroom for a 2 bedroom.  Also since this is deeded week 1-52 will it allow me to trade pretty staight up with the other Starwood properties since I have much more interest in other areas but am just trying to buy a home resort with reasonable maint fees that will give me good trading ability.
Thanks for the help since I am new to this.


----------



## nodge (Apr 14, 2009)

*I’m getting the SVO runaround over an RCI deposit*

Hi Gang,

Last week I reserved an Easter week at SDO and received a confirming email.  I then called SVO and asked that it be deposited in RCI.

The agent, "Agent A", said that he couldn’t control what week was deposited.  I informed him that for members of SVN, SVO can only dictate which villas are deposited into II accounts, not RCI, SFX or any other exchange company.  He said he’d have to put me on hold to ask about that.

About 10 minutes later, he comes back and says that he will deposit the Easter week after all, but he had to call RCI to do it, so would I mind please holding.  No problemo.

After a few minutes, he comes back on the phone to let me know that the Easter week SDO deposit was confirmed, and it would show up in my RCI account in two business days.

Earlier today, the SDO deposit showed up in my RCI account.  The week deposited?  January 9, 2010.  

I did a search with it and quickly learned that it doesn’t pull any DVC properties or the Manhattan Club.  The only name-brand stuff it pulls is way, way off season, like the HGVC’s in Orlando in late September.  Woo-Woo.

So I get on the horn to SVO, where I’m told by no less than 4 separate agents and managers that SVO “spacebanks” SDO weeks with RCI and I can only get credit for something in that spacebank.  Since no Easter weeks are ever spacebanked, they gave me the January 9th week.  One agent said that there were still a few March weeks in the spacebank that hadn’t been allocated to customers yet, and I could have one of those if I wanted.  Gee thanks!

So now I’m at the mercy of “Manager A,” a customer service manager at SVO.  She says that since I own a floater week at SDO, and not a fixed week, I’m not entitled to deposit the week I booked.  I said basically, “Oh yes, I am,”  and she said basically “Oh, no you’re not.”  So I said basically, “Oh yes, I am.”  and she said basically “Oh, no you’re not.”  We did a few rounds of that.

Only after me mentioning TUG, and how this is a major problem with SVO that needs to be more fully exposed to owners and potential customers, did she volunteer to see if she could find an Easter week SDO to deposit as a special exception just for me.  She said she’d call me with the good news if she could make it happen.    No word from "Manager A" yet.

So I’ve got about 3 hours of my time invested in making this RCI deposit through SVO, and so far my booked Easter week at SDO has got me an off season January week credited to my RCI account, all with SVO having ABSOLUTELY NO LEGAL OR OTHER RIGHTS TO DO THIS (despite "Manager A's well reasoned “Oh, no you’re not” argument, of course.)

What an absolute hassle!  Shame on you SVO!

-nodge

PS.  I know some of you may be wondering why on earth would anyone deposit a peak season holiday week with RCI anyway?  Well, in my defense, this was my first RCI deposit, and I’ve always wondered what a small one bedroom, peak season, SDO would pull with RCI.  So far, I’ve learned that early January weeks pull garbage.  Now I know (and you do too). -n


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2009)

See the post above regarding RCI & SDO - Starwood would not allow the owner to choose the week deposited in RCI - so I'd stick with II.  Plus RCI has no Starwood priority - II does.

I'm going to move the last few posts to that thread, which is a better place for this topic.


----------



## nodge (Apr 14, 2009)

*Follow-Up*



nodge said:


> Only after me mentioning TUG, and how this is a major problem with SVO that needs to be more fully exposed to owners and potential customers, did she volunteer to see if she could find an Easter week SDO to deposit as a special exception just for me.  She said she’d call me with the good news if she could make it happen.    No word from "Manager A" yet.



"Manager A" just called to inform me that they were able to find an Easter SDO small one bedroom to deposit into RCI after all.  So I'm now the proud father of an Easter week SDO small one bedroom deposit with RCI.  Thanks "Manager A"!  I guess . . . . ..

So I just took this baby for a trading power test drive.  Here are my results for Disney Vacation Club, Manhattan Club, and Hilton Club of New York properties. 

As you can see, it sure pays to know your rights and be assertive, but I'm pretty sure I won't be on "Manager A's" Christmas card list. 

-nodge

Oh Yeah, the "exchange" screen on RCI starts out by posting the number of available units for each deposited week.  Here are the results:

Jan 9th SDO small one bedroom:  101,589 units available (all stinkers)
Easter SDO small one bedroom: 169,212 units available (which I think works out to 67% more available inventory, many of which aren't stinkers)  Dates definitely matter!


----------



## Robert D (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't realize that Easter week at SDO is a stronger week than say a mid March spring training week.  Is this true?  I've rented my SDO weeks about half the time and always reserved mid March weeks but sounds like I should have reserved Easter weeks instead.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 14, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> See the post above regarding RCI & SDO - Starwood would not allow the owner to choose the week deposited in RCI - so I'd stick with II.  Plus RCI has no Starwood priority - II does.



FYI - SDO and SBP are former "Embassy" resorts so have a priority into the Embassy resorts in Hawaii thru RCI - which is apparently a good thing...

http://travel-hawaii.com/Embassy-Resorts-Hawaii.html
Embassy Vacation Resorts of Hawaii 
Embassy Vacation Resorts of Hawaii offers two excellent resort properties in Hawaii--one on Kauai's south shore, and the other along the Kaanapali Coast on Maui. 

Kaanapali Beach Club  
Island: Maui  Area:Honokowai

Point at Poipu  
Island: Kauai  Areaoipu


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 15, 2009)

Robert D I can see all  of the above with my mid-March SDO--so I believe trading power is the same.  The most I have seen in the past month was 170,000 units available.  Dawn


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 15, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> FYI - SDO and SBP are former "Embassy" resorts so have a priority into the Embassy resorts in Hawaii thru RCI - which is apparently a good thing...
> 
> http://travel-hawaii.com/Embassy-Resorts-Hawaii.html
> Embassy Vacation Resorts of Hawaii
> ...



Do you mean that the old Embassy preference period still exists? Even though SDO and SBP are *wood and KBC and the Point are now Diamond Resorts, which has fixed week owners and point owners(The CLUB)?


----------



## Captron (Apr 15, 2009)

Grayfal,

Are you not sure the trading priority wasn't lost when those resorts settled with their current owners/managers?

I used to be able to pull the Kauai property regularly (and got a 2BR for a premium AND/or a small 1BR a few times   ) but that priority does not seem to pan out any longer in my modest trading tests.

Is there anywhere we can confirm this priority? I know it is a long shot (ie. the SVO priority in II) but it was in my original MB contract from my purchase back before Starwood bought in so...???????


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 15, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Do you mean that the old Embassy preference period still exists? Even though SDO and SBP are *wood and KBC and the Point are now Diamond Resorts, which has fixed week owners and point owners(The CLUB)?





Captron said:


> Grayfal,
> 
> Are you not sure the trading priority wasn't lost when those resorts settled with their current owners/managers?
> 
> ...



I was told this more then one time by another member 'chemteach ???? Edye, are u out there? 

In the same way I can reserve my SBP deeded week 12-24 months before check-in because that is in my original Embassy deed - I believe this is so.
I can not confirm it as I have never tried it....but I bet a search of this board will turn up this information.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70006
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80042


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 15, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> I was told this more then one time by another member 'chemteach ???? Edye, are u out there?
> 
> In the same way I can reserve my SBP deeded week 12-24 months before check-in because that is in my original Embassy deed - I believe this is so.
> I can not confirm it as I have never tried it....but I bet a search of this board will turn up this information.
> ...



Both KBC and the Point also trade in II, so if the priority does exist was it just in RCI? 

Reserving your week based on what is in your deed makes sense, but I don't think trading priorities are written in the deed. I think they are management decisions that can be changed at a whim.

Look at us trying to figure out if *wood has increased there priority period from 3 days.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 15, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Both KBC and the Point also trade in II, so if the priority does exist was it just in RCI?
> 
> Reserving your week based on what is in your deed makes sense, but I don't think trading priorities are written in the deed. I think they are management decisions that can be changed at a whim.
> 
> Look at us trying to figure out if *wood has increased there priority period from 3 days.


The Embassy priority is in RCI only.


----------



## irish (Apr 15, 2009)

so let's see if i got this right....
if i have a 1-52 floating week at SDO and  reserve a particular week(say a week 13) at SDO and then turn around and deposit it with II the week 13 is the actual week that II receives?   BUT...
if i instead deposit the week 13 with RCI it becomes a mystery week???
IS THIS CORRECT?


----------



## nodge (Apr 15, 2009)

*Update* - As of 9/2009, Starwood and RCI no longer permit owners to select the week that is deposited, unless it is a true fixed week (a week that cannot float AT ALL.)  

Instead, you will use the TPU (Trading Power Units) that have been assigned to your resort/unit/season.  I highly recommend that you check the TPU using the RCI calculator, and then confirm it with an RCI Rep., before you make your deposit.  One way to get the Rep. to put it in writing is to use the online chat function on the RCI webpage, and then copy and paste the conversation to a text file, for documentation. DeniseM

-------------------------------------



irish said:


> so let's see if i got this right....
> if i have a 1-52 floating week at SDO and  reserve a particular week(say a week 13) at SDO and then turn around and deposit it with II the week 13 is the actual week that II receives?   BUT...
> if i instead deposit the week 13 with RCI it becomes a mystery week???
> IS THIS CORRECT?




What is supposed to happen and what actually happens tend to differ with SVO.  I've color-coded the various paths to help with understanding.

Here is what is supposed to happen:

If your SVO property is in SVN:

You book your resort for the week you want to deposit;

If you want to deposit it into II, you are screwed.  SVO is legally entitled to pick the week and resort to deposit for you.  (This is an express term on the SVN membership form that you signed when you joined SVN.); and,

Despite that agreement, if you want to deposit it into RCI, SFX or any other exchange company, SVO is legally required to deposit that booked week for you.

If your SVO property is NOT in SVN:

You book your resort for the week you want to deposit; and,

SVO is legally required to deposit that booked week for you into any authorized exchange company for your resort, II, RCI, SFX, whatever.  (Since you are not given the benefits of SVN membership, you are not obligated to honor its unique add-on terms of your ownership, including the term that gives SVO the right to pick the resort/week to deposit into your II account.)

Here is what actually happens:

You book your resort for the week you want to deposit;

You call SVO and ask that your booked resort/week be deposited into an authorized exchange company of your choice (assuming you aren’t in SVN and don’t want to deposit into II).  (Your resort must trade through RCI for you to deposit into RCI, though.  Similarly, the resort/week must be one that SFX takes, if you want to deposit into SFX, etc.); 

The SVO agent tells you a) that they get to pick the resort and week; or b) tells you they did as you requested and deposited the week and resort that you had booked;

Eventually, a mystery week and resort show up in your RCI/II/ or whatever exchange service account your requested;

99.9% of the owners stop at this step (and SVO knows it);

If you elect to proceed, you call back SVO to complain that your booked resort/week didn’t get deposited, and a weak trader was deposited instead.  (Plan to spend about 3 hours of your time listening to an AM EX ad while on hold with SVO during this phase of the deposit process);

In between AM EX ads, you periodically get the run-around through various SVO agents and managers that all tell you “tough, we can do what we want with all deposits into all exchange companies.”  They will ramble something about “space banks” and allocated deposits, blah, blah, blah.  They may offer you a different week in the “space bank” to shut you up; 

You keep asking to speak with that person’s supervisor;

Eventually, someone within SVO will not want you escalating things anymore and tell you that they are making an “exception” in your case only, and they will put your originally booked resort/week in your account.  This is the same resort/week that no less than 4 previous SVO agents and managers all said was “impossible” to deposit; and,

You will find yourself “thanking” that person for “helping” you complete the deposit of your originally booked villa/week.

Make sense?
-nodge

People seeking the "purple path" (above) have found they can avoid the "brown path" (above), at least with respect to II exchanges, by working exclusively with II, preferably on-line, to deposit their already booked SVO week.  Near as I can tell, no such on-line SVO hassle avoidance is available for making deposits into RCI for either "purple path" or "green path" seeking owners. . . they all get to trudge through the "brown path."


----------



## irish (Apr 15, 2009)

yes ,i followed your post and will be using II as my exchange company.


----------



## nodge (Apr 15, 2009)

irish said:


> yes ,i followed your post and will be using II as my exchange company.



Wise choice.  

RCI's strengths include having the largest quantity of timeshares in Manhattan and having Disney Vacation Club villas to trade into.  If trading into these properties is of little interest to you, II's on-line SVO hassle avoidance system is the way to go.

Good Luck,
-nodge


----------



## steved2psi (Apr 15, 2009)

*Response from SVO on complaining about my RCI deposit.*

This response was received from SVO when I complained about the weak trader that I ended up with in RCI:

_"Dear Mr. Davidson, 

Thank you for contacting Sheraton Vacation Ownership. 

We apologize if you feel this deposit may not be satisfactory. We have confirmed that the banking was completed accurately and within guidelines to deposit a week that is similar to your ownership. 

As deposits are a final transaction, a deposited week cannot be modified nor can the process be reversed. 

Please remember that there are two phases at the Sheraton Desert Oasis. The original phase, which your week is part of, is valued differently than the newer phase of the same resort. Therefore, you may speak with other owners at the Sheraton Desert Oasis that have banked different weeks with different values based upon which phase they own. With your ownership in the older phase, weeks 1-52 are all valued equally, whether it is a week in January or July, Easter or Labor Day weeks. 

Please remember that a week must be unused in order to bank it with RCI. Your week cannot be booked for a reservation and still be banked. Your reservation would need to be cancelled in order to process your banking request. "[/__I]

What should I say to them.  I have a deeded week 26, but it floats 1-52.  Since I purchased resale, I an not in SVN._


----------



## nodge (Apr 16, 2009)

steved2psi said:


> This response was received from SVO when I complained about the weak trader that I ended up with in RCI:
> 
> _"Dear Mr. Davidson,
> 
> ...


_

When you buy a floating week timeshare, you are in competition with other floating week timeshare owners at the same resort for the peak demand weeks.  Each timeshare company tries to establish rules and procedures for ensuring all floating week owners have equal access to reserving those peak weeks. Sometimes you are able to book a peak season week and other times you aren’t.  Such is the life of a floating week timeshare owner.

No matter what it takes to initially reserve a peak season week, sure as shooting, once you book it, it is YOUR WEEK with all the rights and privileges of ownership vested thereto.  What are those rights you ask?   I can think of four.  Absent some agreement to the contrary (and there are none between pre-Starwood resort owners and SVO) every owner of a timeshare has an undeniable RIGHT to use it, rent it, give it away, or . . . . exchange it.  PERIOD.

For SVO to now say that it controls what week will be deposited with an exchange company, essentially takes away (aka steals) 25% of an owner’s ownership rights in their timeshare without compensating that owner for the taking.  Needless to say, SVO has no right whatsoever to do what it’s doing.   What’s next? SVO will decide what week you can give away to a charity too?

One way or another, either through SVO understanding what it’s doing is wrong, or by SVO being forced to stop by court order, class action settlement, or the like, this unconscionable practice will eventually stop.  For now, I suggest working your way up the SVO food chain like I did and kissing the appropriate rings so that SVO will make yet another one time only, special exception for you too.  I’ve got "Manager A's" phone number if you want to go right to the top.  I’ll loan you my chapstick too.

Good Luck,

-nodge_


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 16, 2009)

I just love nodge's "brown path" - such an accurate color for the _____ resale voluntary owners have to put up with!


----------



## steved2psi (Apr 16, 2009)

*Give me Manager A's number*

I will grovel and beg if it gets me a DVC week.  Thanks Nodge.


----------



## nodge (Apr 16, 2009)

steved2psi said:


> I will grovel and beg if it gets me a DVC week.  Thanks Nodge.



Just sent you a PM.  I'll need your address before I can mail you the chapstick.  It'd probably be quicker if you just bought your own.  I think "Manager A" prefers "cherry."

Let us know how things work out.

-nodge


----------



## steved2psi (Apr 16, 2009)

*I have left Manager A a voice message*

I am a very patient person.  I have two years to grovel and beg.  Interestingly in the RCI Directory, it says to call your home resort and reserve your week and then call RCI to deposit.  That flies in the face of the SVO on line response that you can't transfer a reserved week.  I will use that at some point in this journey.  I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## nodge (Apr 16, 2009)

steved2psi said:


> Interestingly in the RCI Directory, it says to call your home resorst and reserve your week and then call RCI to deposit.



This may be the way to avoid the "brown path" with RCI deposits!

Just book your villa/week with SVO, and then work with RCI to get that booked week deposited.  Has this worked with anyone here on TUG?

-nodge


----------



## steved2psi (Apr 16, 2009)

*I received this response from SVO*

We apologize if you feel this deposit may not be satisfactory. We have confirmed that the banking was completed accurately and within guidelines to deposit a week that is similar to your ownership. Banking is done at a first come first serve basis, we apologize that we were unable to bank the exact week that you wanted. Banking is also a final transaction that cannot be modified or reversed. 


I plan to call in the morning.


----------



## nodge (Apr 16, 2009)

I think SVO has adopted the quaint Persian wedding custom where, during the ceremony, the bride essentially denies the groom’s request for marriage three times before accepting his offer of marriage.   

If so, you’ve got one more denial coming your way before you’ll either get the week you want deposited in RCI, or you’ll be married to SVO under Persian law.

Mo’afagh bashed!

-nodge


----------



## steved2psi (Apr 16, 2009)

*I sent another e-mail*

I will also go through RCI to see what they have to say since I followed their procedure listed on page M10 of the RCI Guide on depositing a floating week.


----------



## steved2psi (Apr 17, 2009)

*Spoke to a represenative today*

She (name withheld for privacy) was very pleasant and understanding.  I gave her the history and asked for a replacement week.  She said they could do it as long as there was an available week and it was in my season.  I explained I had weeks 1-52, but preferred weeks 9-13.  She saw a late March week and said she would call RCI and have my old week removed and replaced with a new week.  She said it would probably take until the end of the day because she had to go through RCI.  She said she would call me later today when everything had been taken care of.  

I will keep you Tuggers posted.


----------



## nodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats!  Plus you didn't have to listen to 3 hours of AM EX ads!

It is unfortunate that SVO has essentially imposed a two-class system for owner exchange deposits -- Those who know what's going on and can fight the system, and those who don't, who SVO has no trouble sticking it to.  I bet you instictively did the last step of the "brown path" too.  Isn't it weird how that happens?

If only there were some way to inform SVO owners of their rights .  . . .  Hmmm.  

I guess I'll have to return my wedding present for you.

-nodge


----------



## steved2psi (Apr 17, 2009)

*Send the wedding present anyway!*

I was waiting on them to say "exception" and they never did.


----------



## steved2psi (Apr 17, 2009)

*Woo Hoo Week fixed in RCI*

Now seeing everything with a new March 21 week.  Nodge, The SVO rep and I will name our first child after you, boy or girl.  You can be our best man.


----------



## oneohana (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't be too quick jumping on the II bandwagon.

I deposited a sdo week online with II to avoid all the hassles. II says that it is not available for exchange. Have been on the phone with *wood, argueing to get my week that I had deposited.

It took awhile, but in the end they deposited the week I had reserved. Maybe I should've deposited my '10 week while I had them on the phone.

Thank You to all those that have fought *wood and shared their information with us.


----------



## Snorkey (Aug 28, 2009)

I guess they had problems before and the problem continues....


----------



## Bucky (Aug 28, 2009)

I've been reading threads about this and just can't get my head wrapped around it.

I own a non-SVN SBP Platinum float.  I called on July 3rd to request a July 4th week for 2010.  Was given the reservation with no problem.  I turned around the next day and called II and requested that this week be deposited.  No problem.  Done deal.

Either I'm not understanding the problem or the problem has now been worked out.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2009)

The application of the depositing rules was inconsistent.  Sometimes owners could choose and deposit the week of their choice and sometimes they couldn't.  See this poll and thread:  Have you had problems depositing the non-SVN week of your choice with II? 

It certainly has not been resolved - they recently made big changes to the process, with no announcement, and no one knows what is going on now!:  Starwood has Won


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2009)

Snorkey said:


> I guess they had problems before and the problem continues....



That was the old problem, now we have a new problem!


----------

